# American chinese kenpo



## ackks10 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello to all i wanted to share one of my "green belt tech, with  you, this is also on youtube (under ackks)

10.) RETURNING THUNDER:  DEFENSE AGAINST A RIGHT STEP THROUGH, RIGHT HANDED CROSS PUSH TO YOUR RIGHT SHOULDER.

a.) This begins a lot like Phoenix. As your attacker goes to push you or throw a punch, you step up to 10 or 11 o'clock
blocking and misdirecting the punch with your left hand.  As you use it as a backstop, you deliver a hard phoenix strike
between his biceps and triceps.

b.) Continuing your motion yoiu wind up in a right cat stance with your right foot pointing to about 2 o'clock.  Without
any hesitation you press forward into your attacker into a forward bow delivering a snake punch to his temple region.

c.) Immediately come straight down in an arching motion delivering a right hammer fist to the left kidney.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 4, 2008)

Why would someone push your right shoulder with their right hand, particularly on a step through motion?  

I could see a right handed push to your left shoulder, a right hand choke, or a right hand lapel grab, but a right hand push to the defender's right shoulder seems odd.  

Nothing wrong with the defense, though it seems that you are actually to defend against an "attempted push" rather than a push that is actually happening.  

Your descripton might be helped if you described what a "snake punch" is and what hand you are using to deliver it.

Lamont


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

Blindside said:


> Why would someone push your right shoulder with their right hand, particularly on a step through motion?
> 
> I could see a right handed push to your left shoulder, a right hand choke, or a right hand lapel grab, but a right hand push to the defender's right shoulder seems odd.
> 
> ...




yea i know it looks crazy:duh:  but all it is,is a cross push with their right arm,
sorry about that , i will rewrite this,i can see what you mean, :asian:


----------



## MJS (Mar 5, 2008)

Glancing Salute addresses the same type of attack, so the nature of the attack with this technique (Returning Thunder) seems to make sense.  Not familiar with the name of the punch.  

Working this technique in the air, it makes sense to me. Of course, I don't know the tech. other than what I see posted here, so I may be missing something.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm trying to figure out how to upload a video here with that tech???:anic:
 btw a snake punch is when you use R/L arm and shoot it out from your side   using a vertical punch  (snake punch) *this is done at the same time you go into a fighting horse*:asian:


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

[yt]6LTCp75od4Q[/yt]


----------



## Blindside (Mar 5, 2008)

MJS said:


> Glancing Salute addresses the same type of attack, so the nature of the attack with this technique (Returning Thunder) seems to make sense. Not familiar with the name of the punch.


 
I view Glancing Salute as a principle teacher on absorbing and redirecting force, though I don't understand how people are stepping forward.  The attack has always struck me as a bit odd though.  

I'm reading this descriptor as being a gunting entry ala Taming the Mace/Reversing Wind, so I don't see a similar principle being taught, or one that needs a rather odd attack to illustrate it.

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, it is tough to make anything out on that video.

You are apparently stepping offline, which isn't in your write-up.

It is definitely an attempted push, since you didn't actually get pushed.

I misinterpreted the entry from the write-up, it isn't a scissors motion, it is a much weaker limb destruction, how effective do you find it at disabling an arm?

It looks like this is Shaolin Warrior from the Tracy system with an adding limb destruction and no takedown.

Lamont


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 5, 2008)

I too had trouble discerning much from the fast motion video. With the caveat Lamant proposed of chnaging the attack description to an attempted push we can then work from that premise, although a completed push I don't see this tech working. I'd be interested to see a slower breakdown of the tech video for illustration purposes.  Hi George! Ever get the patches in stock?


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 5, 2008)

When I learned this technique we did it against a punch.  And it was a left inward parry to a rigth outward parry, followed by a right roundhouse kick.  Finish with a right side kick (knife edge) to the right knee


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

first i want to say thanks to what everyone had to say,(p/N) 
but i want to make this clear, that this is 'American chinese kenpo' I'm not taking Mr Parker's kenpo and changing it:wink1: these are my tech's, I'm sorry that the video is to fast, i will put one on that is slower .:lookie:


----------



## tigdra (Mar 5, 2008)

If you read their web page it explains that there are techniques that they teach that have the similar names to those of parker and tracy but it doesn't necesserely mean it is the same or similar technique. hope that makes sense.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 5, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> first i want to say thanks to what everyone had to say,(p/N)
> but i want to make this clear, that this is 'American chinese kenpo' I'm not taking Mr Parker's kenpo and changing it:wink1: these are my tech's, I'm sorry that the video is to fast, i will put one on that is slower .:lookie:


 
You give a similar disclaimer on the top of your technique lists as well, but from what I have seen about half of your adult curricullum names overlaps with Tracy Kenpo names, though certainly the attacks you list for each self defense technique are usually different.  Your Five Swords video is similar to the AK Five Swords, is there similarity in the rest of the material that overlaps other organization names?  Did you just randomly come up with those names, or did you keep the names and just come up with new techniques?

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Mar 5, 2008)

Nevermind, Tigdra answered my question, and for some reason I can't edit that post.

Thanks.


----------



## ChadWarner (Mar 5, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> [yt]6LTCp75od4Q[/yt]


Interesting... How come the defender didn't look in the direction he is moving when putting distance between himself and the attacker?  His arm went out but I don't think that is a very good idea either... good way to get it broken because it looked locked.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

ChadWarner said:


> Interesting... How come the defender didn't look in the direction he is moving when putting distance between himself and the attacker?  His arm went out but I don't think that is a very good idea either... good way to get it broken because it looked locked.



ok here gos, one should keep you eye on the attacker at all times:wink: and when the arm is out, is because  in "ackks" we call that a feeler "ie when backing up,:wink2:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm interested to see the slower video when it's up sir.  How've you been? Been a while since our last email conversation.


----------



## RevIV (Mar 5, 2008)

ChadWarner said:


> Interesting... How come the defender didn't look in the direction he is moving when putting distance between himself and the attacker? His arm went out but I don't think that is a very good idea either... good way to get it broken because it looked locked.


 
Huh?  why would i look away if the attacker is attacking?  I can understand that statement if i were moving away before the attack to maintain distance and make sure if his buddies are close, but once the engagement has happened i would want to destroy the problem thats happening. 
Jesse


----------



## ChadWarner (Mar 5, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Huh? why would i look away if the attacker is attacking? I can understand that statement if i were moving away before the attack to maintain distance and make sure if his buddies are close, but once the engagement has happened i would want to destroy the problem thats happening.
> Jesse


 
You already completed the defensive action, the opponent's back was to you and he was on his knee.  You put some distance between him and you without looking where you were going or who you may have stepped into range with. 

 Ditto- put him on his face and cross out on his spine so you can observe your surroundings also known as "environmental awareness".   A law which states what is in you, on you and around you at all times.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> I'm interested to see the slower video when it's up sir.  How've you been? Been a while since our last email conversation.



Hi Steve things have been so, so, I'm trying to get the patches , sorry about it taking so long, but now that i know you are in here i will let you know, when they come in:hb:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 5, 2008)

No worries . Don't bang yer head too hard...my pops always told me people from Jersey have hard heads but let's not get ridiculous.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

i know people will aways have something to say about things that other people do in kenpo (i know it's been my life for 41 years) but thats ok :boing2:
i'm here to have some fun and talk to new people and  talk to old friends
and talk kenpo:burp: .


----------



## RevIV (Mar 5, 2008)

ChadWarner said:


> You already completed the defensive action, the opponent's back was to you and he was on his knee. You put some distance between him and you without looking where you were going or who you may have stepped into range with.
> 
> Ditto- put him on his face and cross out on his spine so you can observe your surroundings also known as "environmental awareness". A law which states what is in you, on you and around you at all times.


 
Ahh,, i thought you were asking on the slight step back before the tech. started my bad and apologies.  The looking after each technique is very important but i also know that when sometimes trying to teach and focus on one thing (esp. on a short clip)  you get to focused.  I have been to one seminar with ACKKS and he def. made sure we were looking around at our surroundings after the tech.
Jesse


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 5, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> i know people will aways have something to say about things that other people do in kenpo (i know it's been my life for 41 years) but thats ok :boing2:
> i'm here to have some fun and talk to new people and  talk to old friends
> and talk kenpo:burp: .


I agree.  Cept the 41 years part - you can have that from me for another 31 years or so.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 5, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> I agree.  Cept the 41 years part - you can have that from me for another 31 years or so.




:bow:


----------



## ChadWarner (Mar 6, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Ahh,, i thought you were asking on the slight step back before the tech. started my bad and apologies. The looking after each technique is very important but i also know that when sometimes trying to teach and focus on one thing (esp. on a short clip) you get to focused. I have been to one seminar with ACKKS and he def. made sure we were looking around at our surroundings after the tech.
> Jesse


 
No worries,  just  a slight tactical observation.  The tech looked powerfull and fluid.


----------

